# Tuning 89 R32 GTST 2 LTR



## R32GTST 2ltr (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi 
I was wondering what i should add next to my skyline
i already have a blitz down pipe and rear 5 inch pipe and i have decat it. I also have fitted a Blitz induction Kit. Uprated clutch.
any ideas that i can easily fit


----------



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

I wish i had that problem.


----------



## R32GTST 2ltr (Feb 21, 2007)

Any one have any idea's ????????????


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

rb20?

hmmm....the australian forums have a section dedicated to the rb20...best bet is to look there.

also check out your local forums..they are pretty good for skyline info.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

there is a uk GTR and skyline site... im sure you can find all you are looking for in there...

what i would doo next is get a bigger turbo(not huge but a rb25 neo turbo should do the trick), bigger fmic and get your ECU re-flashed...

those mods should get you to around 250-300whp, next id get some good suspension parts and a good LSD... if you plan on drifting you should get a 2-way LSD but if you want to track it and drive on the streets get a 1.5-way as they are easier to get used to using compared to the 2-way LSD


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah,I do.Suggest you go with a better intake manifold.I assume u already hav some kinda air/fuel management system?If not then thats also a good suggestion,I use the Apexi SAFC2 myself.Also a good cheap upgrade for the rb20det is to chip the ecu,I gotta Mine's performance chip myself,and it does wonders.=)


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

like i said getting your ecu reflashed is a better option than the mines ecu...

when you look at the actual graph of the ecu and how they work there is only 2 different numbers on the mines ecu that bump fuel and timing in mid-range... getting your ecu redone to your car specific will net you better results and give you a more stable power curve


----------

